
Analyzing honeypot interactions - apurvadave
https://labs.mwrinfosecurity.com/blog/high-interaction-honeypots-with-sysdig-and-falco
======
markstemm
Great to see sysdig and falco used in this way! For another earlier discussion
of monitoring the behavior of intruders using sysdig, check out
[https://sysdig.com/blog/fishing-for-
hackers/](https://sysdig.com/blog/fishing-for-hackers/).

